# Strapless dress + Big boobs. Doable, or hopeless wish?



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 9, 2010)

I <3 the new, fun strapless dresses for summer I'm seeing everywhere, but the problem is that is that I have much larger "tracts of land" then the average lady. Can I wear one of these dresses as a 34DD (US size)? I used to be a 36G but I lost a decent amount of weight recently. I may even be a little bigger than a DD but I know I'm smaller than a G now.

(If I ever hear someone complain about having small breasts, they tend to get the glare o' doom from me. I've never been able to get bras under $60, wear one of those cute cheap triangle bikinis, and I haven't worn anything strapless since I was seven. And let's not even get into sports bras!)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2010)

I am also a 34DD and think its hopeless, sorry


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 9, 2010)

Another 34DD here and I've had no luck thus far. They always seem to slide off. Maybe we should invent a type of bra that has an outer layer of sticky material to hold the dress up? haha


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm a 36D and i'd say strapless bras are useless, they never give me any support.

You could always try buying those fancy removable straps on some of your regular bras maybe they'd go with your dress, plus they'd give you some support.

Something like these  Bra Straps .com - Evolution bra, Fine Jewelry bra straps, Beaded bra straps, designer bra strap couture and more


----------



## Meisje (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a Canadian chain called Jacob and they have some really, really great strapless bras. I have large "tracts of land" myself and they kept me up. 

You could also try a longline strapless bra (I have no idea about THIS one, I just wanted to show you what one looks like) as they give more support and cannot roll down:
Flattering Me Bra Long Line Strapless Bras Lingerie


----------



## marusia (Jun 9, 2010)

38F before I got pregnant, don't want to know now. I practically need cable ties to hold me up, but sometimes I can find a decent strapless bra.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 9, 2010)

I got a pretty decent strapless bra from Felina.  It was expensive though.

I don't think it's completely hopeless.  I wore a strapless bridesmaid dress last year and was fine.  I also have a couple of other strapless ones.  I think ones that are made with stretchy material (like jersey) are probably best because it's easier to find a size to fit the girls.  Oh, and I'm just a little above the DD range.


----------



## User38 (Jun 9, 2010)

34D and I have given up -- I shake, rattle and roll when I wear a strapless and one time one of my boobs actually jumped out of the bra!


----------



## Odette (Jun 9, 2010)

Fantasie and Panache have some good strapless bras.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2010)

I have never found a strapless bra that works for me, they def don't offer any support for D cup or larger. I'm a 36D right now and the only way I can wear strapless dresses is with clear strap bras. I'm still looking though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer the strapless look to the clear strap look


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas ladies! I never thought of the whole getting another bra strap thing. I wonder if it would be too obvious...

Thanks again!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 10, 2010)

I hear ya ladies! I'm a skinny girl with some big girls, 32D. If one more bold ass girl asks me if I have implants I'm going to scream. My doctor even asked me that! I don't see her anymore, lol. I haven't given up on those cute summer dresses, but have stuck with the ones with the spaghetti straps. I usually wear them with the clear straps or if I have a bra to match the straps I will wear that one. I would love to find one of those long line ones, but it is a bitch to find any bra in my size. Victoria's Secret just started stocking a nice selection that I can wear, finally.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm a 34D, used to be a DD, as well (dang we need a support group or something lol) and what I usually do is put clear straps on my bra and tape/pin the dress to the bra. Sounds kinda stupid but hey, it works!

Or if it would look right, I'd just sew in straps myself. Not a huge fan of the strapless look anyway.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Victoria's Secret just started stocking a nice selection that I can wear, finally._

 
I hear ya! I used to have to avoid that store but now I can FINALLY wear some of their cute bras. Of course they're still overly expensive...ah well.


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_I hear ya ladies! I'm a skinny girl with some big girls, 32D. If one more bold ass girl asks me if I have implants I'm going to scream. My doctor even asked me that! I don't see her anymore, lol. I haven't given up on those cute summer dresses, but have stuck with the ones with the spaghetti straps. I usually wear them with the clear straps or if I have a bra to match the straps I will wear that one. I would love to find one of those long line ones, but it is a bitch to find any bra in my size. Victoria's Secret just started stocking a nice selection that I can wear, finally._

 
We're the same size! 32D!
I'm wondering how you deal with finding tops/dresses that fit? 
Usually, when they fit my waist/rest of me but dont fit the in the chest and ones' that do fit the chest are too big everywhere else. It also doesn't help that I'm only 5'2 and things dont fit length-wise either. Right now my day to day routine is just anything stretchable but I'd like some other options too.


----------



## aroseisarose (Jun 29, 2010)

my boobs aren't as big as most of the ppl here but imo strapless dresses mean no support whatsoever. it doesn't matter if you have a strapless bra underneath, again imo pointless. you get absolutely no lift. i hate that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. so basically unless you are an a or aa cup, i really don't think strapless is a good look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sorry.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2010)

You might have some luck finding a strapless dress with a good built in bra... something a little more shaped... but it might take the fun out of the casual summer dresses you were mentioning. I'm not quite as chesty as most of you ladies, but it's the only way I can handle a strapless.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 30, 2010)

Doable for short periods of time with a GOOD strapless with some adjusting every now and then- try Panache, Berlei or Finelines for these... but certainly not for extended lengths of time!!

	If you think 32D is bad, try 30FF-G lol


	P.S. Also HATE the implants comment- especially from guys!! omg... just coz i'm asian and can wear a size 2... geez...


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha you guys think dd and f are big try being 44 H US size I have no choice but to squeeze the girls in smaller bras. Good luck to those still trying to find a way into strapless dresses I have given up.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 24, 2010)

I feel yr pain.  Are you willing to use duct tape (its a bitch to get off)???


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_I feel yr pain.  Are you willing to use duct tape (its a bitch to get off)???_

 
lol no i havn't gone the duct tape route due to really sensitive skin but I have tried heavy duty ace bandages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was a no go sadly I don't think they were designed to hold up boulders.


----------



## hotti82 (Sep 9, 2010)

38 f here, and i feel your pain...after 2 kids and gravity taking their toll, strapless anything is a thing of the past for me.  as it is, i usually cram them into a DDD because and F is almost impossible to find in the stores for a reasonable price.  when i do spot a cute strapless or halter dress, i'll usually just pair it with a cute little bolero or shrug to hide the bra straps (and my arm fat, lol)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmm...I saw an infomercial for this tape that comes in a tear drop shape with an opening for the areola and nipple. You were supposed to place 3/4 of it on and pull the tip up higher on your chest and make it adhere there to support the girls. 

I suppose you could go Ms. Universe and DIY duck tape something like that....?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a DDD and I have ventured into F and G territory before. The best strapless bra on the market is the BUTTERFLY bra by Jill Scott. She's a busty chick as well so she would know what works. The secret to this bra is the DOUBLE STRAPS in the back. They LOCK AND LOAD the girls and no amount of jumping around will dislodge them. I believe that they are only available exclusively on Ashley Stewart. They are currently on sale as well! LINKAGE!!! http://www.ashleystewart.com/ashleys...gory=cat200047


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 16, 2010)

Ladies, I am a UK 36FF, severely top heavy girl who's hasn't been able to wear strapless or spaghetti strap tops/dresses ever.... until this bra came along Ultimate Strapless Bra: Solutions: Collections: Wonderbra Honesty this has opened a whole new fashion category for me. Not only is it comfortable, but it holds my bangers up where they should be, doesn't turn them into one of those hideous uniboobs, or even worse "quad boobs". It stays put all night and gives me a cracking cleavage to boot. I have both a nude one and a black one and they are the only bras I took away on a two week holiday in Italy where I wore nothing but strapless and spaghetti strap tops and dresses. I cannot recommend this bra highly enough, I love it


----------



## Kaila Twin (Sep 6, 2013)

Being a 40 DD as well, it is doable BUT you have to be willing to go on the hunt for a strapless bra that is made for women with big breasts! Even if it means spending 70-80 dollars getting a bra that works! & Buy clothing tape, its double sided tape to hold clothes in place! I'm 17 and honestly I hate having to always wear something with straps or just giving up and letting my bra straps show (which was a major no no in junior high even if it jas slightly showing because the collar on your shirt went a little off your shoulder) You may even have to buy the bra online, but it is very doable!


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Sep 6, 2013)

You could also try a bustier. It would give a lot more support and you wouldn't run the risk of it rolling down like a strapless bra.


----------



## mistress_murky (Oct 21, 2013)

You could also try a bustier. It would give a lot more support and you wouldn't run the risk of it rolling down like a strapless bra.

  Yep. getting a good bustier changed my life.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't have big boobies like the girls above, I am only like 10C and that's USA sizing in 32C, strapless dresses does not fit me, I tried with a strapless bra or no bra or normal bra, non works and the dress often rolls down on its own after few mins of wearing it. strapless bra also does not work for me, often roll down on it own haha. due to this I rarely wear strapless dress but when i do wear it I always safety pin the dress and the bra together, safety pin on the inside.


----------

